# +:+ Cool Heat Tutorial +:+ (VERY PIC HEAVY)



## *Moni-Luv* (Jun 16, 2008)

Hello Specktra! So I'm very excited to present my very first tutorial ever! Sorry it's soo pic heavy but I wanted to make sure I got it right! Hope you enjoy it!!!

This is the look we're going for...









What I used (All MAC unless specified):





Face
NC 42 Select SPF 15 Foundation
Accentuate/Scult Powder

Eyes
UDPP
Rubenesque p/p
Orb e/s
Warming Trend e/s
Gulf Stream e/s
Cool Heat e/s
Climate Blue e/s
Blacktrack f/l
Graphblack technakohl liner
Revlon – 3D mascara in black

Brows
Walnut b/s
Ardell - Clear brow gel

Cheeks
Sincere blush
Northern Lights msf

Lips
Neautralzone l/l
Tropic Glow s/s

Tools
MAC 190 - Foundation Brush
MAC 129 - Blush brush
Coastal Scents Countour blush brush
Sephora Medium eyeshadow brush
Sephora small eyeshador brush
Coastal Scents Badger Chisel Fluff brush
Coastal Scents Blending brush
MAC 212
MAC 210
MAC 266

Okay...Here we go!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Start off with your regular beauty routine. I've got my foundation on and eyebrows filled in. 





Apply your base (UDPP) from your lid to your brow and it should look something like this...





Apply "Rubenesque" paint pot to your lid with a small shadow brush (I used a Sephora brand brush).




Next grab your "Warming Trend" e/s and a small shadow brush and apply that over the "Rubenesque" base on your lid.








Now you'll want to grab that GORGEOUS "Gulf Stream" color and apply it to your crease like so:








and it should look something like this...





Now it's time for some "Cool Heat" e/s




You'll want to pack it on the outer 1/3 part of your lid and sweep it into the inner crease





Now it's time to bring on "Climate Blue" which BTW is one of my favorite colors in this collection!!!





I'll now use my handy dandy Badger Chisel Fluff brush to apply this to the outter "V" and then sweep it in lightly towards my inner eye











So it should look something like this...





If at this point you feel that your "Cool Heat" e/s is not as prominent then feel free to add a little more color to that area like so...





Now it's time to grab that "Orb" and a clean brush and apply it under your brow bone as a highlight








I know it's a little harsh right now but that's why you have your good ole blending brush on hand! I find the "windshield wiper" techique works best for me! Now it's time to BLEND! BLEND! BLEND!







Okay so now we're moving on to the inner corner of the eye and the bottom lash line. Grab your favorite liner brush (I used a MAC 212) and apply "Warming Trend" e/s







Complete the lash line with "Climate Blue" e/s and then apply "Gulf Stream" right underneath the "Climate Blue".










Almost done with the eyes...now we need liner! You'll want to get your "Blacktrack" f/l out and a MAC 210 bush (or whichever liner brush you prefer).




Line the top of your lash line with your MAC 210 brush  







As for the bottom lash line we're going to grab our "Graphblack" technakohl and line our waterline.







Grab your favorite mascara and WIGGLE! WIGGLE! WIGGLE!




And your done with the eyes!!! Let's clean up any fallout and get ready to finish this look!




Now I don't know about you but I NEED some contouring! So grab your contouring brush and SCULPT away!







So after you've contoured your face let's highlight those beautiful cheekbones with some blush! I'm using "Sincere" blush with my MAC 129 brush.







And for some "Northern Lights" MSF to give me that glowing skin.







Finally...the Lips!!! 
Grab your "Neutralzone" lipglass liner and your "Tropic Glow" slimshine!




Line your lips and fill them in for a sweet pucker!










AND YOU'RE DONE!!!! The result should look something like this...





















I hope you've enjoyed this tutorial. THANKS FOR LOOKING!!!


----------



## babyjazy21 (Jun 16, 2008)

Beautiful!! I love the look, thanks for the great tutorial!


----------



## Beutyjunkie84 (Jun 16, 2008)

*One of my favorite looks. Gorgeous-love this tut!*


----------



## nunu (Jun 16, 2008)

Great look! Thank you


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 16, 2008)

Very helpful as I am thinking of getting all those colors from the new collection


----------



## Brittni (Jun 16, 2008)

Love the colors used for the eyes! Nicely done.


----------



## nightflight (Jun 16, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 16, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 16, 2008)

super hot. Great tutorial


----------



## mreichert (Jun 16, 2008)

Beautiful! Love all the colors on you


----------



## HeartsANDkisses (Jun 16, 2008)

Wow! Great blending and placement, very pretty!!


----------



## Margolicious (Jun 16, 2008)

Stunning! Thanks for the tut


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 17, 2008)

Great job girl!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love it!


----------



## ItaliNicki (Jun 17, 2008)

Thank you!! You did such a great job and your eyes are beautiful


----------



## applefrite (Jun 18, 2008)

Beautiful tut ! Great Job !


----------



## astronaut (Jun 18, 2008)

Omg! I did a look almost similar to this except I didn't use climate blue and my eye shape is definitely different lol. I did it right before washing up and going to bed on Thursday when I got my cool heat goodies! I called it "Oasis".


----------



## Susanne (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks for sharing this tutorial!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 18, 2008)

nice look


----------



## n_c (Jun 18, 2008)

Great look


----------



## Patricia (Jun 22, 2008)

love it, this looks amazing on you!


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Jun 23, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your great comments! I look forward to posting more tutorials in the future! =)


----------

